# It's that time of year again...



## irresistible_grace

All of the fad diet foods will be on sale or at least on display...

Is anyone else trying to be a better steward of the body God has given you?
And, not just because "it is that time of year again!"

I'm looking for healthy recipes & a little encouragement!


----------



## Christopher88

This past month I put on four lbs and am not happy. (It did not help having a 72 hour feast of constant unhealthy gorge fest) 
I'm going back on South Beach, stay away from the carbs minus oatmeal.


----------



## matt01

irresistible_grace said:


> Is anyone else trying to be a better steward of the body God has given you? And, not just because "it is that time of year again!"



I have been on a somewhat healthy eating track for the last two years and hope to continue on through this year...It isn't always fun to pass on the delicious food that my wife and children are able to eat, but I am very happy to not have to buy new clothes after the holidays.


----------



## Zach

I need to be. As a college student it is hard to find the money and the time to cook and eat well. I'm trying to see if I can do a lot of rice and beans this year. It doesn't help that I was given a gift certificate to Chick-fil-A.


----------



## arapahoepark

Trying to do the Mediterranean Diet, starting now pretty early to ensure a healthy heart. Sometimes, I stumble a bit...


----------



## thbslawson

"Diets" fail because they are unsustainable. The best "diet" is simply eating in a balanced way from all of the major food groups and engaging regular exercise. If you're trying to lose weight then start counting the calories in the regular food you eat. The average man needs 2000 - 2200 per day. So you can eat a cookie, just be prepared to knock 100 calories off of that total. If you walk 2 miles then you "buy" yourself about 200 more calories you can eat. If you want to lose weight then eat less calories than you recommended daily amount plus calories burned from exercise. There are tons of free iPhone apps that can help with this.

As far as exercise, I run on average 20-30 miles per week. Walking is also an excellent way to burn off calories. The average person burns about 100 calories per mile.


----------



## gordo

I am going the other direction and trying to bulk up. Started lifting again this past fall and hope to put on some more mass and then lean out a bit in the spring. More tortellinis and steak for me!


----------



## irresistible_grace

Thanks! 
 Bacon 
Got it!


----------



## jgilberAZ

That's an EXCELLENT diet, Josh. Seriously!

Anyone who wants to improve their health should read Wheat Belly by Dr. Davis.

He has a website, but you should use adblock to block the header image. Nothing offensive to most people, really. Just a drawing of a girl in a bikini progressing from thin to fat. I choose to block it.

Nonetheless, the best health choice you can make is to avoid wheat in any form. And, this applies whether you're celiac, or not.

Check out these links:

jeffgilbertson.wordpress.com


----------



## arapahoepark

gordo said:


> I am going the other direction and trying to bulk up. Started lifting again this past fall and hope to put on some more mass and then lean out a bit in the spring. More tortellinis and steak for me!



You can add mass and stay lean, use fasting one to two days a week until dinner, or everyday have a 6-8 hour eating window while working out.


----------



## Curt

Josh,

Did you mention bacon?

Since late August, I have lost 8 kilos (almost 18 pounds). This has caused my doctor to cut out two of the meds I'd been taking. I am still experimenting with what foods raise my blood sugar. It can be very confusing because some of the foods recommended for diabetics actually RAISE my blood glucose. So, it's taste and test. But, it's working, Praise God.


----------



## jgilberAZ

Only one 'food' raises your blood sugar ... carbohydrates.


----------



## gordo

arap said:


> gordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going the other direction and trying to bulk up. Started lifting again this past fall and hope to put on some more mass and then lean out a bit in the spring. More tortellinis and steak for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add mass and stay lean, use fasting one to two days a week until dinner, or everyday have a 6-8 hour eating window while working out.
Click to expand...


I used to fast a few years ago. Just wasn't for me, but very effective for weight control i admit. I am going for some heavy mass though so I want to keep my calories up. Try to get lots of protein and good carbs, while avoiding sugar and bad carbs.


----------



## DeniseM

> Bacon?


What about sausage?




> I consume salads regularly, make a lot of chili and stew type meals,



How do you make chili without legumes? Stewed tomatoes and meat with chili powder?


----------



## DeniseM

> If it has beans in it, it ain't chili. But bein' that you're so far Yankee-ed North, I'll calm m'self.


Good to know. I've never heard of chili without beans. Around here, just about anything with beans in it is called chili. Anything else is stew.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

DeniseM said:


> What about sausage?


Ummmm... Breakfast Sausage (links and Patties,) then Bockwurst, Brawtwurst, Knackwurst, Wurstchen, Jagdwurst, Mettwurst, Wollwurst & Kiełbasa.
I could live on this. Veggies could consist of Sauerkraut, horseradish and potatoes! I rejoice and thank the Lord for these foods.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

> But bein' that you're so far Yankee-ed North...


man... must one put salt on wounds?


----------



## DeniseM

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Ummmm... Breakfast Sausage (links and Patties,) then Bockwurst, Brawtwurst, Knackwurst, Wurstchen, Jagdwurst, Mettwurst, Wollwurst & Kiełbasa.
> I could live on this. Veggies could consist of Sauerkraut, horseradish and potatoes! I rejoice and thank the Lord for these foods.



Of course, you know I had you in mind when I asked about sausage.


----------



## JonathanHunt

I just calorie count. Most people think that is a terrible bore and I had always avoided it, but in 2012 I've lost 35 lbs and I hope to do the same in 2013. I stick to about 1700 a day. It is all about finding what works for you.


----------



## Rich Koster

With rising healthcare costs, higher food prices, higher energy costs, and a paycheck that is lagging inflation, I figure we will lose a few pounds in our house, this year. Roast/grilled split chickens and a brown/wild rice combo are quite popular these days. We save the carcasses and make soup too. The chile/stew discussion also reminded me of one of our favorites: cowboy beans. It is a medley of beans with ground beef/venison/whatever, crock potted until yummy. Lots of onion and spices in it.


----------



## SolaScriptura

> f it has beans in it, it ain't chili. But bein' that you're so far Yankee-ed North,



What does the inclusion of beans have anything to do with being a Yankee?

After all, from what I can gather in a cursory search, the use of beans in chili originates in San Antonio... hardly a northern enclave.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

SolaScriptura said:


> f it has beans in it, it ain't chili. But bein' that you're so far Yankee-ed North,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the inclusion of beans have anything to do with being a Yankee?
> 
> After all, from what I can gather i
> n a cursory search, the use of beans in chili originates in San Antonio... hardly a
> northern enclave.
Click to expand...


I agree. Without beans it is just sloppy Joe's.


----------



## DeniseM

Bill The Baptist said:


> I agree. Without beans it is just sloppy Joe's.


Or, a few noodles short of goulash.  I bet Joshua will tell me that's a northern concoction too!


----------



## irresistible_grace

I am thankful for all of the comments so far... Keep 'em coming!
BTW: Joshua did you mention bacon? 
PS: Chili has beans in it unless it is hotdog chili (sloppy joe's are another matter entirely)


----------



## irresistible_grace

I have been taking notes from various weight loss guides and this is what I have so far...

EXERCISE Exercise exercise
Soup/Smoothies (as in puree food in blender before you eat it)
Water before every meal
Water as predominant if not only beverage
Protein in every meal (that is where the * bacon * would fit)
Low fat dairy
Reduce or avoid flour
30-50 grams fiber daily
Apples & berries daily
No carbs AFTER lunch
Eat vegetables 
Go to bed hungry
Sleep at least 7hr/night
Reduce STRESS if possible


----------



## irresistible_grace

Sonny said:


> This past month I put on four lbs and am not happy. (It did not help having a 72 hour feast of constant unhealthy gorge fest).



I feel your pain!


----------



## irresistible_grace

matt01 said:


> I have been on a somewhat healthy eating track for the last two years and hope to continue on through this year...It isn't always fun to pass on the delicious food that my wife and children are able to eat, but I am very happy to not have to buy new clothes after the holidays.



Keep up the good work.


----------



## irresistible_grace

thbslawson said:


> "Diets" fail because they are unsustainable. The best "diet" is simply eating in a balanced way from all of the major food groups and engaging regular exercise. If you're trying to lose weight then start counting the calories in the regular food you eat. The average man needs 2000 - 2200 per day. So you can eat a cookie, just be prepared to knock 100 calories off of that total. If you walk 2 miles then you "buy" yourself about 200 more calories you can eat. If you want to lose weight then eat less calories than you recommended daily amount plus calories burned from exercise. There are tons of free iPhone apps that can help with this.
> 
> As far as exercise, I run on average 20-30 miles per week. Walking is also an excellent way to burn off calories. The average person burns about 100 calories per mile.



Thanks. I'll remember this!


----------



## irresistible_grace

arap said:


> gordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going the other direction and trying to bulk up. Started lifting again this past fall and hope to put on some more mass and then lean out a bit in the spring. More tortellinis and steak for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add mass and stay lean, use fasting one to two days a week until dinner, or everyday have a 6-8 hour eating window while working out.
Click to expand...


That is really interesting to know. My husband may like to know this! I'll have to share it with him!


----------



## irresistible_grace

JonathanHunt said:


> I just calorie count. Most people think that is a terrible bore and I had always avoided it, but in 2012 I've lost 35 lbs and I hope to do the same in 2013. I stick to about 1700 a day. It is all about finding what works for you.



Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Joshua,

It looks like you are on a really good low Carb diet, but I am curious as to why you are avoiding cheese. Congrats on the weight loss and the improved health, I hope to follow suit in 2013.

P.S. I prefer chili with beans, but I can't eat them because they make me fat, so I have appreciated your chili recipes even if it isn't real chili


----------



## Gforce9

Bill The Baptist said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f it has beans in it, it ain't chili. But bein' that you're so far Yankee-ed North,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the inclusion of beans have anything to do with being a Yankee?
> 
> After all, from what I can gather i
> n a cursory search, the use of beans in chili originates in San Antonio... hardly a
> northern enclave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree. Without beans it is just sloppy Joe's.
Click to expand...


Uh, oh...fightin' words........Grant and Lee........Hatfield's and McCoy's...............


----------



## Peairtach

I've lost about 26-29 lbs over the past few months using Marks and Spencer "Stay Fuller for Longer" meals and cutting back on lots of other stuff.

Fuller Longer : Our Healthy Ranges : M&S Health & Nutrition : Marks & Spencer

You probably don't have M&S in the States but you probably have something similar available.

If the diet doesn't work, you'll just feel foolish for longer!

I've still got 23 lbs to lose to cease being technically overweight.

TV programmes from the States like "My 600 lb Life" are also encouraging, because you realise that you're so much further ahead than these guys !


----------



## Edward

> My chili typically consists of ground beef, stew beef, stew pork, or venison. Chili powder. Cumin. Cayenne pepper. Paprika. Tomatoes or tomato sauce. And, of course, chilis



I add onions, as well. 




> (I stick with coconut oil and olive oil)



Olive oil, good. Tropical oils, bad.


----------



## arapahoepark

Edward said:


> Tropical oils, bad.


Or fake oils so prevalent today


----------



## Edward

arap said:


> Or fake oils so prevalent today



Agreed. I use olive oil if I don't mind the flavor, canola if I want flavorless, and a few exotics when called for by a specific dish. For some reason, I have a bottle of sesame oil on the counter next to the olive and canola.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

[video=youtube;CaK9bjLy3v4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaK9bjLy3v4[/video]


> Bacon.


 I would also,offer you the Bacon at my table at this moment,but there is no longer enough for me as well.

Bacon,Bacon


----------



## irresistible_grace

Well, I was skeptical about the BACON but I have modified my diet and since adding BACON... 
I've lost a couple pounds and my 3 year old son is excited to have bacon back on the menu!!!


----------

